

I made Youtbue mp3 Converter. Which audio quality to set? - mishop
http://www.ytbmp3.com/

======
Soloquay
I think a more useful setting would be clipping the beginning and end of an
mp3 since in a number of instances the videos for the songs on youtube have
intro scenes and whatnot before the song.

Does this use youtube-dl on the backend in some form? Any plans to release the
code?

~~~
mishop
Yes. Youtube-dl and ffmpeg. Code will be posted on github.

~~~
Soloquay
great! look forward to seeing it.

------
edenmelloul
Thanks for this, all the converters out there are spam filled and gross. The
downloaded file isn't actually working in iTunes for me though...would love to
keep using this.

~~~
mishop
Plese try now with iTunes. Same errors corrected.

~~~
edenmelloul
Working for me as well, good stuff.

------
hoare
Why not let the user choose? There are some converters out there already and i
would not restrict your site by a set quality.

~~~
mishop
I thought about it, but it complicates the procedure.

~~~
mschuster91
Take the original audio stream to reduce losses and always use the best
quality video for the audio track source. Youtube already transcodes on
upload, you don't want to have three steps of loss in the output.

Unless you're dealing with 10min+ videos, the size difference in the mp3s
won't matter anyways.

------
nghigolf
Set it to CD quality: 96 kbps bit rate, 48000 Hz sample rate, 16-bit
resolution

